# What to do if my work is on demand?



## HawkGirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am a new member and hope to be posting more often.

Well, here is the info.
I got my first camera last year. It has 20.1 mp and takes wonderful shots. I still consider myself a beginner, but I am getting the basics down and even Photoshop. I also took a Video production course in the past so that helps. 
I am 20. I post some of my work on Facebook for fun....then I started getting actual offers. I have done 3 mini Photoshoots. It's so weird to see my work in peoples homes...haha. Anyways, I originally didn't charge because I am beginning, so It helps me get experience by photographing for free and the other person getting free photos. Well, they don't like to NOT pay me, so I just take 20 bucks to photograph and edit the photos, which is photoshopping around 20 images, sometimes more sometimes less... I will be going to college soon so this could help me get by. I have one easter photoshoot coming up....since it is family, I get asked, and asked, and asked. So I agree. And from there, there is more demand for my work....and I get asked how much I charge. So, should I charge? How much? Any advice? Thank you very much!


----------



## Designer (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome!  I guess the amount to charge kind of works out between you and your customers.  The question is; how much do you think it is worth?  How much do your customers think it is worth?


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2014)

How you approach this really depends what your long term plans are.

1) If you're just doing it as a hobby and that's all it will ever be, then charge light; or even do exchanges of services/favours. So long as its just the odd bit here and there between friends you should be fine.

2) If you want to make it a career or at least try for it you have to think a touch more long term. For starters you want to read up upon local laws about small businesses (your local council can often be a great help here with advice and information). You'll want to look up details about things such as tax; insurance; etc....
This will help you start to build an idea of your running costs - that is the cost it is for you to "open doors" and run a business (without any jobs; just the base line costs). 

From there you want to get an idea of how much a shoot costs you - time, travel, fuel, hired equipment etc.... 

After that you need to add your bills and living costs so that you've an idea how much you need to earn to support your current/intended life.

And finally profit; profit allows for expansion; investment into the company; saving to cover slower seasons; saving to cover missed jobs etc.... And of course giving you some money to spend on yourself. 


The latter sounds more complex, but its all helping to give you an idea of your "Worth". What an hour of your professional time costs you. Even if its just a rough figure it gives you a ground work to start answering the question "what should I cost". From there start out as you mean to continue; you want to network and build up a client base of clients willing and able to pay your rate - if you start lower then when you raise your prices you'll loose the whole cheaper market and have to start all over again. (although nothing stops you having things like "First 100 customers get 50% off" discount drives to let you start at the right price, but charge less to help market).


----------



## HawkGirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello and thanks for replying.
At the moment, no, I do not plan to start a business. This is more of a hobby. My career plan is in the arts, but photography is just a side thing I'd like to do. I can't afford all those licenses and what not. I just do it locally and for family, but if other people asked me I'd do it too.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting setup can be done for under $100 and paying taxes keeps you legal and the goverment off your back.  If your making any real amount of money (varies by state ) the government won't care if your just doing It on the side. They will come after you if they find out.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2014)

HawkGirl said:


> Hello and thanks for replying.
> At the moment, no, I do not plan to start a business. This is more of a hobby. My career plan is in the arts, but photography is just a side thing I'd like to do. I can't afford all those licenses and what not. I just do it locally and for family, but if other people asked me I'd do it too.


All those licenses and what not?
As mentioned it's likely to be well less than $100. The fee usually covers making sure 2 businesses don't try to use the same name.
Contact the City Clerk in your city to find out the specifics. 

A lot of unregistered/illegal businesses run into trouble over taxes - local, state, and federal.
Often it's a dissatisfied customer or a competitor that contact the government and report an unregistered/illegal business, but the government often discovers the unregistered/illegal business on their own.

About 2 years ago someone with an unregistered/illegal photography business joined TPF in a big panic because she had just gotten a notice from her city that they needed some of her business financial records so they could determine how much money she owed them. The thread is back in the older General Shop Talk forum.


----------



## HawkGirl (Apr 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> HawkGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and thanks for replying.
> ...




Wow very interesting. 
Thank you all for your informative replies. Did not know about a lot of this, don't like it, but necessary to know. Thank you. I will look into it should the idea of a business become serious and not just shooting for experience.


----------

